# symlinks für Backup via FTP nicht sichtbar



## shen (24. Dez. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich gestern in v3.0.3.1 auf Debian 5 (beides frisch aufgesetzt) die Backups für meine Domains angelegt habe, sind diese zwar in /var/backup erstellt worden, die im Manual genannten symlinks ("That directory would be symlinked to /var/clients/client1/web1/backup") sind jedoch nur in der Shell zu sehen, beim Zugriff via FTP sehe ich diese nicht.
Was kann da die Ursache sein, wo muss ich den Fehler suchen?

In dem Zusammenhang: Gibt es eine Lösung zur Sicherung der Datenbanken der Kunden, also direkt in das selbe Verzeichnis wie die Sicherungen des Filesystems?

Danke und Frohes Fest
Stefan


----------



## ginza (29. Dez. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


in zusammenhang mit dem gleichen Problem, erlaube ich mir mal das Thema zu pushen 

MfG

//EDIT: Ja, Logfiles sind im log dir sichtbar, kann ich bestätigen


----------



## shen (29. Dez. 2010)

Na dann bin ich ja nicht alleine. Es scheint übrigens kein grundsätzliches Problem mit den symlinks zu sein, denn die Logfiles sind via FTP in /log/ sichtbar.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## ginza (30. Dez. 2010)

Habe heute das System nochmal komplett neu aufgesetzt, aber das Resultat bleibt das selbe - kein "Backup" Verzeichnis sichtbar


----------



## Till (31. Dez. 2010)

Das Backup Verzeichnis gehört nicht dem Web Benutzer, damit die Kunden nicht Ihren Webspace ausdehnen können. Ich vermute mal dass dies der Grund ist, dass er im FTP bei eingeschaltetem chrooti nicht sichtbar ist.


----------



## shen (31. Dez. 2010)

Aber dann machen die symlinks ja keinen Sinn, wenn der User diese eh nicht sieht. Oder übersehe ich da was?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (31. Dez. 2010)

Das hängt von der Konfiguration ab, z.B. ob Du Deinen Usern auch SSH Zugriff erlaubst etc. Es gibt da halt nicht so viele Alternativen:

1) Backups im web selbst speichern macht wenig sinn. Denn dann kannst Du das Backupverzeichnis nicht auf eine andere Platte legen.
2) Backupverzeichnisse für User Beschreibbar machen, dann hätte der user die Möglichkeit beliebig Daten auf Deinen Backupserver auszulagern.

Somit ist aktuell das backupverueichnis nur per ssh oder aber surch den Admin erreichbar.


----------



## shen (31. Dez. 2010)

Gut, das sind dann natürlich auch die Anforderungen der Serverbetreiber unterschiedlich. Bei uns liegen Backups im selben Dateisysten, werden aber zusätzlich auf eine andere Maschine gespielt. Darüber hinaus haben wir ein eigenes Backupverfahren geskriptet, welches Backups des Dateisystems sowie der Datenbanken in die Kundenverzeichnisse schreibt.

Dann betrachte ich das ISPConfig eigene Verfahren einfach nicht weiter, das ist ok für mich.

Gruß
Stefan


----------

